# Sun-Up Orange Drink Bottle



## sxsi (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all,

 I mudlark on the River Thames and came across this fun orange (soda?) bottle. It's about 5 inches tall. I tried googling the name, but nothing came up.

 Can anyone help me ID it please, it would be great to know the country of origin and the year it was made.

 The picture on the left is how it came out of the mud, the right - is it cleaned

 Many thanks in advance

 Simon


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello Simon,

 Welcome to the foreshore of the A-BN, and thanks for bringing the Sun-Up.

 I did find a bit of information, that makes me think this was a short lived offering:

 "This is an appeal from the decision of the Trademark Trial and Appeal Board dismissing an opposition to Tropicana Products, Inc.'s application to register the mark "SUN-UP" for orange concentrate used in the preparation of uncarbonated orange drink. The product is sold mainly to dairies and distributed through dairy route men to householders and grocery stores. The opposer is the Seven-Up Company, the ground of opposition being that the appellee's mark "SUN-UP" so resembles "SEVEN-UP" and "7-UP", the opposer's trademarks for a carbonated beverage having a lemon-lime flavor, as to be likely to cause confusion or to cause mistake or to deceive (15 U.S.C. Â§ 1052)..." From.

 Are you a Thames & Field man?


----------



## sxsi (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks surfaceone,

 Yes, I am a Thames and Field man. It's a great club, and the bottle/jar/glass collection is growing by the month.

 Thanks for the link. So we are talking 60's and American, i wonder how it got to be on the London foreshore? Must have been a trader's or soldiers!

 I'll post more up when I find em.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 11, 2012)

> So we are talking 60's and American, i wonder how it got to be on the London foreshore? Must have been a trader's or soldiers!


 
 Hey Simon,

 I'm not entirely sure that Tropicana products have not been distributed in Britain for quite some time, but I don't know when they began...

 "Tropicanaâ€™s 60 year heritage of bringing delicious, fresh tasting orange juice to people around the world and its passion and dedication for quality positions the brand perfectly as a great accompaniment to the best of Britainâ€™s cookery shows across Channel 4, More 4 and UKTVâ€™s Good Food. Launching this month Tropicana sponsorship will feature on TV every day throughout the rest of the year..." From.

 I've been a fan of the Thames & Field Site, since there was just one. Looks to be a great and most knowledgeable group. I look forward to your participation here. You and your mates would be welcome any time...




From.


----------



## sxsi (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks - I've been a member for about 4 months.

 I'll add some more bottles when I get some more. Another member found a complete Torpedo bottle recently!

 http://www.serifwebresources.com/control.php?lang=en&uid=4605924c3cefabda12462c6d448bee118775b114&swr_base=%27


----------

